# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  GW beaches itself in Wellfleet

## MIke R

http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/...pe-cod-n423091

----------


## Rosemary

What a shame. Great effort, though.

----------


## stbartshopper

Great story. Sad Outcome.

----------

